# Coloring books for grown-ups



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

I read a couple of articles and even saw a piece on the local news about a "new" trend of coloring books for adults. It made me laugh. Coloring books for adults is about a new trend as much as the discovery of America was an actual discovery. Some of us were already living there... I blogged about it, with a collection of great titles and online resources (if you'd like to read it) at my blog

I have a small collection of coloring books ranging from Art Nouveau to Zen art (literally A to Z!). It relaxes me and focuses me to the page in front of me, the moment and nothing else, when I need to shut out the world and center myself. My collection is physical because I like the feel of the paper, the blending of colored pencils, etc. If there was an equivalent electronic app, I'd probably buy it -- but I think most of the apps are for kids and not as sophisticated with the artwork.

Do any of you color for relaxation or to find inspiration?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My adult children (now in their 30s) still expect "Santa" to bring a new box of crayons or colored pencils and coloring books in their Christmas stockings every year and would be horrified if that tradition ended. There were a few years along the way when it was difficult to find "adult" coloring books, but Santa doesn't have any trouble these days. Amazon is actually a very good source. Here are some of the recent books that found their way to our house on Christmas morning.

  

The stained glass coloring books have been very popular, like these

  

Yes, this mom still puts pictures on the refrigerator and the grown-up projects are right alongside those from the grandkids. We all still love coloring and find it relaxing and fun. I would love to know other sources people find.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

You can find some free coloring books online to print out. I did one a few years ago as a free promo for a plant nursery, and they flew off my page. I love the Dover books, too.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

crebel said:


> My adult children (now in their 30s) still expect "Santa" to bring a new box of crayons or colored pencils and coloring books in their Christmas stockings...


That is awesome, Crebel! Reminds me of the year Mom found the Erté coloring book at one of the thrift shops and got so excited, and the cashier asked, "Oh, how sweet! And how old is your little girl?" And Mom said, "Just turned 40." <stunned silence>

Hadn't seen the faces one, looks like a fun one.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Bobbic! Most of the ones in my collection are Dover. There are a lot of online resources now though, which makes it all the more interesting. Well, and free!


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Kali.Amanda said:


> Hi Bobbic! Most of the ones in my collection are Dover. There are a lot of online resources now though, which makes it all the more interesting. Well, and free!


Yes, free is good!  There's also a ton of free clip-art you can print out and color.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, and Pinterest is a great resource. I was just playing with http://www.mandala-4free.de/ but it's a straight match color thing, I prefer the act of blending colors. Still, cool toy


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, I had no idea !!!










I have put a few on my wish list for my next attempt at retirement...thanks for the thread !!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Dover Publications has hundreds of coloring books that Are beyond the basic skill level.
http://store.doverpublications.com/by-subject-coloring-books.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad to see there are others who know about the joy of Dover books (most of my own small collection is of Dover books). And the best part is that these are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I actually still color in some of my old "kids" coloring books from time to time - just because I can.
A few years ago, I purchased _Coloring Mandalas I_ and some nice colored pencils from Amazon and it has provided a lot of relaxation for me. I need to look into some of these other options.
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad I could provide new and exciting options!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

also, if you just type in free (whatever name you want) coloring pages into your search engine (like google/bing) you get great results
Mandala: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=free+mandala+coloring+pages&FORM=HDRSC2
Fairy: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=free+fairy+coloring+pages&FORM=HDRSC2
landscape: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=free+landscape+coloring+pages&FORM=HDRSC2
Quilt: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=free+quilt+coloring+pages&FORM=HDRSC2
Tessellation: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=free+tessellation+coloring+pages&FORM=HDRSC2
Fractal: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=free+fractal+coloring+pages&FORM=HDRSC2
Celtic knot: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=free+celtic+knot+coloring+pages&FORM=HDRSC2
Zentangle: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=free+zentangle+Coloring+Pages&FORM=HDRSC2
adult: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=adult+coloring+pages&FORM=HDRSC2

That last one's not risque... just complicated.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome Google-fu! (Bing-fu?   )

And thanks for sharing.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Art nouveau: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=free+art+nouveau+coloring+pages&FORM=HDRSC2
Stained Glass: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=free+stained+glass+coloring+pages&FORM=HDRSC2
Landmarks: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=free+landmark+coloring+pages&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Love the Art Nouveau pages! And I see a lot of new art added to it. That's awesome.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm pulling this thread from a year ago back to the top because there is a current thread in the Writer's Café about whether adult coloring books are really a thing or just a passing fad. I just bought these coloring books from a Hobby Lobby this last week, but they are all available from Amazon for the same prices they were "on sale" at HL. There must be hundreds of new books available now, many with a publication date of July 2015. My personal favorite and the one I am keeping for myself instead of passing along to Santa is the Vintage Fans.

    

Those of you who are coloring, do you have a preference for pencils, watercolor pencils, pastels, crayons, etc. and why?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this up. Those are some really pretty books. I'll start with a couple and I think I'll get some crayon brand pencils. I guess I'll need a good sharpener, not sure if I have one of those in the house anymore.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw another line of adult coloring books at Walmart along with double ended coloring pencils.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been really interested in coloring, too, but haven't started yet. 
I found a super helpful review on Amazon, it's the first one by Mar U, and she adds a helpful list explaining the tools that she uses.

You can check it out here if you're interested: http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Garden-Inky-Treasure-Coloring/dp/1780671067/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1446668328&sr=1-6&keywords=adult+coloring+books+best+sellers

I haven't tried anything she's listed, so can't speak to the quality, but when I get started, I'll probably use her recommendations, so thought I'd offer them here.

Anyone else have recommendations about what's worked for you?


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

crebel said:


> My adult children (now in their 30s) still expect "Santa" to bring a new box of crayons or colored pencils and coloring books in their Christmas stockings every year and would be horrified if that tradition ended. There were a few years along the way when it was difficult to find "adult" coloring books, but Santa doesn't have any trouble these days. Amazon is actually a very good source. Here are some of the recent books that found their way to our house on Christmas morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

The faces one looks like great fun. You are a fun mom! Your kids are fortunate.


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

6 to 8 of the top selling books on Amazon in Print at Adult Coloring books.  I have a site I'm setting up that is almost ready with reviews of coloring books and supplies and a group on Facebook for authors/illustrators that want to create them.  There are over 1300 groups of colorists on Facebook.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

That sounds cool. Let us know when you are done setting it up so we can check it out!


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

Kali.Amanda said:


> That sounds cool. Let us know when you are done setting it up so we can check it out!


There will be posts about coloring books going up all weekend, I am still working on the reviews but you can check out the site at http://coloringbookgoodies.com.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

That's fantastic! I'll check it out later, but I already know I must have the Celtic alphabet one! Thanks for sharing, nightfire.


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

Kali.Amanda said:


> That's fantastic! I'll check it out later, but I already know I must have the Celtic alphabet one! Thanks for sharing, nightfire.


I have that one and LOVE it.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

crebel said:


> The stained glass coloring books have been very popular, like these


This is what I get for joining a discussion late - I was so psyched to see the Rackham coloring book, but when I click on it, it's not available and "available from other sellers" for over $100. Oh well...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't gotten one, but I love this idea. I do think it's meditative.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> This is what I get for joining a discussion late - I was so psyched to see the Rackham coloring book, but when I click on it, it's not available and "available from other sellers" for over $100. Oh well...


If it is the Rackham illustrations for coloring you're interested in and not specifically the stained glass version, try this one!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

My (24-year-old) daughter has been doing this for some time, but this thread spurred me to order some for my son for stress relief.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> . . . this thread spurred me to order some for my son for stress relief.


I think that's really cool! I hope he enjoys it.


----------



## ancaiovita (Feb 13, 2016)

nightfire said:


> 6 to 8 of the top selling books on Amazon in Print at Adult Coloring books. I have a site I'm setting up that is almost ready with reviews of coloring books and supplies and a group on Facebook for authors/illustrators that want to create them. There are over 1300 groups of colorists on Facebook.


May you post a link with your Facebook group?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

*There's an app for that!*! 

I just discovered there are also a bunch of apps for adult coloring! I am addicted! I have completed a dozen just since yesterday and not counting the 8 I did the day before . This is perfect for someone who wants something to kill time, is mobile and/or is maybe a little lazy (thats me)! I just love the ease of it and being able to change colors. I have found two I like, *Coloring App*, which the above is from. It is pretty simple, cute japanese style designs and $1.99 a month with a 7 day free trial (one of the cheapest I found)... The colors are pretty good but a touch limited...and not sure how often they add new designs. Easy peasy to use.

I tired another called *Recolor*... I just did all the freebies I liked. It seemed a little pricy at $8 a month to unlock more designs and colors...but has a nice easy to use interface and your own gallery to store all you finished ones, which I liked.

I think I'm gong to try *Color Therapy*, it s 5.99 8.99 (went up since the weekend) to get _ALL_ the extras which seems like a good deal and a nice variety of designs...

I suggest if this interests you to go to your App store and search adult coloring... all 3 of these work on both a phone or iPad... So fun and addicting!









Here is how the *Coloring App* looks on your device ... you just tap the color and it gives you a variety of shades and you tap the one you want and then tap where on the pic you want to put it.


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

ancaiovita said:


> May you post a link with your Facebook group?


Sure!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/imagebookauthors/

My group is small and drama free. Something you wouldn't think would be an issue, but with the popularity of the genre there is a lot of crap going on and a lot of scamming.


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

I am not a fan of apps. I want to color on paper - it is the tactile part and the getting away from electronics part that is enticing to many people.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

nightfire said:


> I am not a fan of apps. I want to color on paper - it is the tactile part and the getting away from electronics part that is enticing to many people.


and I totally get that..however I do know a lot of peeps (myself included) with arthritis who have a hard time with the tactical. I also have a friend with MS who finds the digital much easier. I did find another app called *Pigment* which offers different brushes and can be used with a stylus pen so it is the most like the real thing. It also has the most diverse coloring books/art I've seen so far.

I was just excited to find this alternative, not for everyone but I'm sure some will be interested.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Are you using crayons or colored pencils for the adult coloring books?  The spaces look so small in the detailed ones.  I would probably make a mess.


----------



## ancaiovita (Feb 13, 2016)

nightfire said:


> I am not a fan of apps. I want to color on paper - it is the tactile part and the getting away from electronics part that is enticing to many people.


I totally get that. What attracted me the most to coloring books is that I can get a bag of pencils, a piece of paper or a book, color away and do a digital fast for a couple of hours. And it's perfect for stimulating creativity for other future projects because I am not so distracted by all the information going around and new/crazy ideas seem to pop up all the time


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

mlewis78 said:


> Are you using crayons or colored pencils for the adult coloring books? The spaces look so small in the detailed ones. I would probably make a mess.


I use pencils and markers. I don't try and stay inside the lines  I have 7 coloring books published, just search Amazon for my name and they will pop up. Mine are non-traditional - I use a lot of gray and sketchy lines. 
If you want a free PDF of one of my books PM me. I don't want to post a link and coupon code here. I guess I can post a thread, never thought of doing that here since coloring books are NOT appropriate for the Kindle.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so addicted! I really love this Pigment app and I think for those of you who like the actual tactical part, might really enjoy this. I got a stylus pen and you can actually color with like you would in a real book. It is really pretty easy to use. Here is a link to site which includes a short trailer demo...

http://pigmentapp.co

Happy Holiday!


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks, Cuechick! That looks like a phone app. Trying it on my iPod right now.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I use it on my iPad with a stylus. Have been really enjoying it, I wish I could afford the iPad Pro and apple pencil which is suppose to be pretty amazing.


----------



## DK Mok (Jan 3, 2015)

I think that for a lot of people, colouring is similar to doing cross-stitch or assembling a model ship--it's relaxing, and you end up with a nice piece of work.

There's a Discworld Colouring Book coming out in August, with illustrations by Paul Kidby, and it's already on the bestseller lists (I'm a big Terry Pratchett fan).
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Terry-Pratchetts-Discworld-Colouring-Books/dp/1473217474

I was also impressed by the designs in Animal Kingdom and Tropical World, which were reviewed on The BiblioSanctum (a great book blog):
https://bibliosanctum.com/2016/01/14/coloring-book-review-animal-kingdom-and-tropical-world-by-millie-marotta/


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG! I know a bunch of Terry fans. Not sure if any of them are coloring fans too, but they'll probably love this.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

The adult coloring books I came to know several years ago were outlines of adult images. I never played with one, but I can see they've come a long way. Spurting new subgenres, if you will.


----------



## DK Mok (Jan 3, 2015)

Kali.Amanda said:


> OMG! I know a bunch of Terry fans. Not sure if any of them are coloring fans too, but they'll probably love this.


Paul Kidby's artwork is always fantastic, and for Terry Pratchett fans, this book might be a nice introduction to colouring if they're not already into it.


----------



## noahenholm (Nov 29, 2020)

I’m late to the adult coloring book game so am just now trying to figure out what I like to use best to color. I tried color pencils and it didn’t flow or feel as smooth as I wanted. I had to use too much pressure. Markers felt too “wet” and I couldn’t blend like I wanted with out tearing a hole in the page. I decided to try gel pens. I’m really enjoying these! I have learned that a lighter touch seems to give the best payoff. They don’t bleed through the page. And even with some pretty intense blending of colors there have been no holes. I can imagine that doodlers and those who like to decorate their journaling would love these as well. Would definitely recommend if you’re looking into using gel pens.


----------



## noahenholm (Nov 29, 2020)

I used to buy inexpensive markers for kids, assuming it wouldn't make a difference. But when I did use the finest adult coloring book markers, I was surprised at how much better the results were.


----------



## julie4 (Dec 6, 2021)

Kali.Amanda said:


> Hi Bobbic! Most of the ones in my collection are Dover. There are a lot of online resources now though, which makes it all the more interesting. Well, and free!


woaaw! Your collection is so interesting.


----------

